# Center Support Bearing Part Check



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Does this driveshaft support bearing look like it will fit my truck (1997, 4WD, XE)?

The product write up says 1997 D22. I thought my truck was a D21. It says it will ALSO fit a 1998 D22 (which is a Frontier). :crazy:

37521-7P026 / 375217P026 - Center Bearing Support For Nissan: Amazon.ca: Automotive


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The D22 is the Frontier. I'd say contact the seller to see if it will fit.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

The prices for these bearings are all over the map. From over $200 to as cheap as $40.

Either way, mine's going to have to be changed. The rubber has deteriorated and I'm concerned if I drive it too much I might end up bending the drive shaft.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The cheap parts are likely parts made in China. Some are good, some are crap.

Call your local dealership, and they should be able to tell you what part number you need based on your truck's VIN.

Or, you could always go here and punch your truck's VIN into their search field to get the part number yourself:

Nissan USA eStore

The VIN search will guarantee you get the correct part number.

F (Power Train) : 370 (Propeller Shaft) : 37521K (Bearing Kit-Center)

Part Number: 37521-S3825

Nissan 37521S3825 Center Support Bearing Drive Shaft Center Support Bearing | eBay $114.32 (shipped)


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

That's some good information right there! Thanks, man.

I found this one...

Center Support Bearing Fits Nissan D21 Pickup Frontier | eBay


----------

